# Are pigs ears ok?



## charchi

Hi everyone, i bought Charchi a dried pigs ear today from the pet store, and he absoulutley loved it. He usually has a little rawhide knot every day as he loves these as well and it keeps him busy for awhile. Can anyone tell me please are rawhide, and pigs ears, ok for our chi,s to have every day, it,s NOT the treat aspect i,m wanting to give him more like something to keep him busy, as i think they get sick of toy,s Whats safe?


----------



## princess_ella

I would not give rawhide they are a shocking and blockage hazard they don't digest .Try bullysticks instead unless your chis is allergic to beef.Pig ears are ok .


----------



## pigeonsheep

i find that pig ears everyday causes digestive issues for some...it is after all coming from pork! pork isnt supposed to be given on a regular basis. i only give it as a once in a while treat and take it away. bullysticks and deer antlers however i leave layin around and they absolutely love it  ive given rawhides to dex before and he never had anythin wrong with him but its true its not 100% digestable...i would never ever give it to KC tho since shes so small and could easily choke on it


----------



## charchi

OK thanks for that, i wont give him any more rawhide, i have seen bullysticks here in australia, so i will try him with those, can they be given every day? see i like to give him something to chew on everyday ,he loves things he can really get stuck into , i dont think we have deer antlers here in australia, does anybody know?thanks-janet.


----------



## pigeonsheep

ozziegirl said:


> OK thanks for that, i wont give him any more rawhide, i have seen bullysticks here in australia, so i will try him with those, can they be given every day? see i like to give him something to chew on everyday ,he loves things he can really get stuck into , i dont think we have deer antlers here in australia, does anybody know?thanks-janet.


i would see how he reacts to the bullystick....some chis chew on bullys and some just straight swallows one LOL...also make sure to see how he poops after havin some of this yummy goodness! i just leave the bullysticks on the bed and Dex and KC always find them and chew on when they please as i know their chewing routine so i found it safe :] make sure its ok! some people throw out the bullystick when it gets near the end just in case of a chokin hazard. also some people cant take the smell of bullysticks after it gets to the "gummy" part which both mine love the most LOL...so u are fore-warned of the stench...me? i dont mind it


----------



## charchi

No , i never knew or heard of bully sticks before i joined this forum, if my baby loves em, i,ll be ok with it, just so i got this right? it,s ok to give him one of theses each day? providing he,s not allergic? thanks-janet.


----------



## pigeonsheep

ozziegirl said:


> No , i never knew or heard of bully sticks before i joined this forum, if my baby loves em, i,ll be ok with it, just so i got this right? it,s ok to give him one of theses each day? providing he,s not allergic? thanks-janet.


some people might argue that its causes them to gain weight when eaten all the time but i havent seen this at all...some people use the bullystick as a reward treat only as well. this is all depends on what ur usin it for


----------



## charchi

OK thanks Pigeonsheep, thanks for all your help, i,ll try these and see how we go. But i think i will still buy him say, 2 pigs ear a month say, because he just loved the one i gave him today, but always watch him when he eats anyway, thanks again everone-janet.


----------



## charchi

OH wow, sorry about the spelling people, teach me to read before i send hey? lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep

ozziegirl said:


> OK thanks Pigeonsheep, thanks for all your help, i,ll try these and see how we go. But i think i will still buy him say, 2 pigs ear a month say, because he just loved the one i gave him today, but always watch him when he eats anyway, thanks again everone-janet.


i always buy in bulk and just freeze. i have 1 lb bag of bullysticks in my freezer lol


----------



## Buildthemskywards

My two chew on bully sticks all the time. There are always two down but they take forever to go through one. I bought a pack of them months and months ago and I still have half the pack left. They also love beef gullet but they go through them in a few hours so I only give them once in a while. I have them two huge cows ears and they've had a lot of chewing on, one is down to a small piece and the other there's a fair bit left and I got them about two months ago. I also have hooves for them to chew. They haven't even nearly gone through one of them yet. People say that they can break their teeth on them but they don't seem any harder than a raw bone and I've never had any problems.


----------



## Rach_Honey

Are there any natural pet shops near you? Or search online for a pet place that delivers!
I buy bully sticks, venison trachea, chicken necks, pig intestines (spaghetti), cow scalp, cow ears, hooves. 
Out of them, Honey always has a bully and a hoof available to her, the others she has as a treat after her dinner.
If you have a butchers near you, buy some raw Pigs Ears - cut them into strips and freeze them. Better for dogs than the cooked brittle ones, and takes them longer to work through too! (i cant take credit for this idea, i got it from Kat!) Honey loves them!


----------



## charchi

Thankyou everyone, for all the tips, there is a guy that comes to our markets once a mth, and he only sells pet goodies like these things you have mentioned, so i,ll check him out, and i will buy the raw pigs ears. Thanks guys, a lot of food for thought there, so to speak.he he.


----------



## Jzebrasky

Oh gosh  never give rawhide! Their poor belly's cannot digest it. And they are choking hazards! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

I've never heard of bully sticks until I saw about them in here, what are they and can we get em in England?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep

Rolo'sMummy said:


> I've never heard of bully sticks until I saw about them in here, what are they and can we get em in England?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


They are bull ..... Bull.....bull pianists...? :tongue1:


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

I've just found this......you're having a laugh???? Really??? 

Bully sticks are dog chews that are made form the pizzle or penis of the bull. Pizzles have historically ...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

You've got to be kidding


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

Well I was going to get Rolo some until I read that. I can just imagine him trying to give me kisses after gnawing on one of them. Good grief!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey

Ha no joke! Have a look on Zooplus, under natural treats! That's where I get all mine from! 
Bully's are the number one thing I recommend to people - pure protein, no rubbish in them, reaaaalllly good for dogs teeth!x


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey

You get used to the smell! Or you can get the odour free ones. They are so good for them Hun!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

Again I was toying with the idea.....until you said you get used to the smell! Are you people nuts?? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

Rach_Hudson said:


> I buy bully sticks, venison trachea, chicken necks, pig intestines (spaghetti), cow scalp, cow ears, hooves.


I rest my case


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep

Lol u do get used to the smell. I don't mind it at all, u know there's humans out there that eat monkeys brains and baby fetuses? What's worse? Lol


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

At this precise moment bull pizzles


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep

Rolo'sMummy said:


> I've just found this......you're having a laugh???? Really???
> 
> Bully sticks are dog chews that are made form the pizzle or penis of the bull. Pizzles have historically ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Hahahahaha I always have a giggle when tellin people what they really are lmaooooooo


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

I'm having mental images of thousands of bulls roaming around with no pizzles. I can't believe that, I had to read it twice 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey

Haha I used to think the same - yuck, no way, not ever! 
Now look at me, I'm constantly on the lookout for new natural treats and Honey still gets kisses!  
If you PM me your address I can send you one through the post, so Rolo (and you!) can try it out and you don't have to buy a whole pack x 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep

Lol I don't think rolls momma wants any part of it. U should eatleast try it. Its very good for their mental and dental health...omg a perfect rhyme!!!!! Hahahahaha :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep

Darn these typos on the phone are hilarious at times....eatleast???? Hahaha! I'm goin nuts lol


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

Rach_Hudson said:


> Haha I used to think the same - yuck, no way, not ever!
> Now look at me, I'm constantly on the lookout for new natural treats and Honey still gets kisses!
> If you PM me your address I can send you one through the post, so Rolo (and you!) can try it out and you don't have to buy a whole pack x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


That's classic! Lol. Guess what I got in the post today?? Lol. I will do that if you don't mind. Thank you! It's still creeping me out though!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey

pigeonsheep said:


> Lol I don't think rolls momma wants any part of it. U should eatleast try it. Its very good for their mental and dental health...omg a perfect rhyme!!!!! Hahahahaha :lol:


You're a poet and you don't know it!x


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey

Rolo'sMummy said:


> That's classic! Lol. Guess what I got in the post today?? Lol. I will do that if you don't mind. Thank you! It's still creeping me out though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yep no worries. I've got to post some letters tomorrow anyway so send it me tonight or in the morning  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

Thank you very much! (I think!). I shall await my pizzle with bated breath! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep

Rach_Hudson said:


> You're a poet and you don't know it!x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Rofl I rhyme for fun at times, it used to be a passion of mine years ago. I made a status on my fb just for this hahahaha bull pianists hahahgaa


----------



## Rach_Honey

You are crazy Pidge! Bed time here, night all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep

Lol night,night butt monster!


----------



## charchi

If any of you are worried about kissing your babies after eating bullysticks, consider where they have been lickiin before they kiss you lol, hey i dont think any of it will kill us, but yeah, i never thought bullysticks were bulls penis, who would have thought. Hey i often try a little, of what i buy my baby, i tried ziwipeek, and Royal canin, but i will PASS on the bullysticks thankyou.


----------



## Timmysmom

I bought Timmy a water buffalo pizzle today, the stench is 100 times worse than a bull's pizzle. But I am finding that the water buffalo lasts longer than a bully stick if you can stand the horrible smell.

What will they think of next? Lol


----------



## Timmysmom

Warning, do not buy any bully sticks made in India. I asked the girl at the store if they are okay and she said yes.

Well, I just did some research and they are just as bad as if they were made in China, hence the horrible smell.

In the garbage they go. I will not buy anything that is made in India again.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

You lot really aren't selling these to me!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elle

Haha... you obviously haven't been watching Jamie & Jimmy's Food Fight Club... they served up steak & bull's penis pie to a load of food experts. They all agreed it was absolutely delicious and they are going to start recommending we Brits all add it to our menus. Am sure I don't wanna go there though, lol!

I have to admit I only get the odour free bully sticks for Harry, as they really don't smell at all. Apparently when the penises go through the stretching process, some of the companies don't leave them draining for long enough, and that's what causes the cheaper ones to smell. Just another animal part that doesn't get wasted and as others said, very healthy and tasty to doggies and good for their teeth.

The best ones come from bestbullysticks.com, and there is at least one supplier on Amazon UK who sources from there. Unfortunately, bestbullysticks don't ship to the UK.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

Elle said:


> Apparently when the penises go through the stretching process, some of the companies don't leave them draining for long enough, and that's what causes the cheaper ones to smell.


I'm off to the loo to throw up! Lol



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayar

Pig ears are safe, but hard on the tummy. If your pup can eat them, great! You're lucky! They're a nice cheap chew... For others who can't handle pig ears, try cow or even lamb ears.


----------



## BellsMommy22

I want to try the bully sticks for my dogs! People keep mentioning ordering them online, where are you ordering the bully sticks and antlers from?


----------



## pupluv168

BellsMommy22 said:


> I want to try the bully sticks for my dogs! People keep mentioning ordering them online, where are you ordering the bully sticks and antlers from?


http://www.bestbullysticks.com


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## KittyD

Rolo'smommy your posts are cracking me up.
I bought my dog a bully ONCE because everyone here raved about it, it was the most horrific thing I had ever smelled (aside from some seafood) I have a delicate nose, and it nearly made me vomit from the smell, and then the smell gets all over whatever they are eating it on and so forth.. gah.

We are a bully free zone! LMAO I dont care how "good" they are, there are plenty of other non rancid smelling options for doggie treats  

G'luck!


----------

